# Info on a HS928



## PRuhnke (Sep 30, 2016)

Considering purchasing this unit.

Serial No. SZAS-1170400

Blower is a one owner eight year old wheeled model. Are there any concerns I should be aware of?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

The Hondas are very well-built units. I'm not a great mechanic, but I would check the oil and make sure it is clear. It's a good sign that someone has looked after it. Run it around the driveway and see how tight it feels. Does it fire right up? How smooth is the engine running? Look at the augers for damage. Check the chute to make sure it turns properly. Look at the belts to see how they are wearing. How much wear is on the tires? Eventually, you need to check the gear oil in the auger gear case. Is the auger gear case clean and free from gear oil on the outside? These are all points to mention in a negotiation.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

PRuhnke said:


> Serial No. SZAS-1170400


That electric-start, wheel-drive unit was made by Honda (in Japan) probably between 2006 to mid 2008. It was wholesaled by Honda to Growler Equipment, in Hainesville, IL, on 9/11/2008, and then sold to the first retail customer from Gurnee, IL, on 12/19/2008. At that time, it came with a 24-month warranty. There are no active bulletins, updates or recalls for this unit.

Look closely at the tires; they are very low-pressure, and are frequently over-inflated, which can cause rapid tread wear and poor traction.


----------



## PRuhnke (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you for the responses. This machine looks to be well mainted but I will give it a closer look based on the information above. Seller wants $1200 for it. He added a head light and cab tent to it along with some weights to keep the front end down. Snow storms in our area of northern Illinois are not that bad so I cannot imagine this unit saw a large amount of use. I was looking for a tracked model because I wanted to be able to clear an area in our back yard for our dogs and felt I would get better traction from a tracked unit.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't buy that HS928 on craigslist in gurnee. The auger housing and augers are worn down from not being maintained properly. These are the most expensive parts on a honda blower. That blower is junk... he was trying to sell it last year too. It's not worth 100.00 in my opinion. Just wait, there are always good unworn 928 that come for sale.
Be smart.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

FLSTN said:


> Don't buy that HS928 on craigslist in gurnee. The auger housing and augers are worn down from not being maintained properly. These are the most expensive parts on a honda blower. That blower is junk... he was trying to sell it last year too. It's not worth 100.00 in my opinion. Just wait, there are always good unworn 928 that come for sale.
> Be smart.


How do you know which HS928 the OP is buying?


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

I live in the same area where the only 928 wheel blower is for sale in Gurnee. IL.

That's how I know.

Also, same 1,200 asking price plus headlight, cab enclosure and weights added to top of bucket (Not the most common option).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I see.
Let's hope he did not buy it then.....!!!


----------



## PRuhnke (Sep 30, 2016)

Well it is to late for the warning to take effect. I purchased it. Have used it twice now to clear my driveway and an area in the backyard for our dogs. The seller included the maintenance manual, so it looks like it may come in use. I will check the section on the auger and take some measurements.

I think the motor alone is worth $100;-)


----------

